# Help constructing cutting diet?



## scottishmark (Mar 30, 2008)

Meal 1 -

4 Egg whites

Cup of oats

Tbls Spn Natty PB

Banana

Milk

Whey

Meal 2 -

Tina of Tuna

Baked Potato

Cheese

Meal 3 -

Protein shake

Need a good fat source here, any suggestions?

Meal 4 -

Steak/Chicken

Potatoes/Pasta/Rice

Veg

Meal 5 -

6 Egg whites

2 Slices of toast with Natty PB

Meal 6 -

Same as Meal 1 minus the egg whites.

Macros: Protein - 287grams/1148cals

Carbs - 403grams/1468cals

Fats - 89grams/789cals

Total cals per day - 3560.

How would you manipluate the above for cutting or would you construct an entirely new diet, maybe a keto diet? The diet above is what I plan on using for bulking, but a mini cut to get to around 12%bf is in order first, I believe I'm about 15-16% just now..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you will have to drop a fair few calories to cut down plus add cardio into your regime 30min twice a day 5 days a week will work fine...

as for your diet this below should work fine it is based o the diet above...

Meal 1 -

6 Egg whites + 2 yolks

100g oats

Meal 2 -

2 scoops protein in water plus 2tbsp natty PB

Meal 3 -

Tuna/chicken plus 62.5g (uncooked weight) basmati rice

Meal 4 -

2 scoops protein in water plus 2tbsp natty PB

Meal 5 -

PWO - 50g carbs plus 50g protein

Meal 6 -

lean protein plus green veg and salad

hope this helps mate


----------



## scottishmark (Mar 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you will have to drop a fair few calories to cut down plus add cardio into your regime 30min twice a day 5 days a week will work fine...
> 
> as for your diet this below should work fine it is based o the diet above...
> 
> ...


Does alot. I'm always worrying about the little details when making my own diet but when someone puts a diet infront of me it always seems to look better.. I'll begin this within the next week, I'll post progress pics up also.


----------



## scottishmark (Mar 30, 2008)

The cut began today, estimated BF around 15-16%, want to get down to atleast 12%..

Diet is similar to that posted by Pscarb, first cardio session for a while today, 7am 2 mile run, hell..


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I've robbed the diet heeh cuz i really need to lose the flab around the ab


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice diet this, might try this out myself


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone any idea on the macros for the diet above?


----------

